# Wanted 1 or 2 BR in Newport RI, Sat Aug 3



## Skip524 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello, looking for either a 1 BR, multiple 1BRs, or a 2BR lockoff for Saturday August 3 in Newport RI. Thanks. Skip


----------

